# "Annie and the Flint"



## Wildthymecoffee (Dec 31, 2017)

Very good coffee in Ilfracombe, North Devon.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Looks lovely,

We have a holiday home in Berrynarbor I'll be sure to visit you both when we are next there.


----------

